# Tool zum tracken der Code-Changes?



## membersound (2. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

mir ist es letztens passiert, dass ich dachte: wie hat der Code an dieser Stelle vorgestern nochmal ausgesehen?

Gibt es dafür Tools, die irgendwie die Änderungen am Code nachvollziehbar machen und sich somit nachträglich anschauen lassen, falls man nochmal was braucht?

Vielleicht gibt es dafür ja sogar ein Netbeans Plugin?

Danke


----------



## njans (2. Sep 2011)

Versionsverwaltung im Allgemeinen?
Oder wie genau stellst du dir das vor? 
Praktisch ne history von jedem Buchstaben, den du getippt hast oder nur von "fertigen" Versionen deines Codes?


----------



## membersound (2. Sep 2011)

Ne, ich mein eher von fertigen Versionen. So dass man zB nachvollziehen kann, was von einem zum anderen Tag alles geändert wurde.


----------



## TheDarkRose (2. Sep 2011)

Such dir eine Versionsverwaltung deiner Wahl aus. Git, Svn, ...


----------



## musiKk (2. Sep 2011)

Davon abgesehen hat Eclipse eine "local history". Das ist wie eine eingebaute automatische Versionsverwaltung. Vielleicht hat Netbeans das auch. Bisher habe ich das allerdings nie verwendet und eher für den Notfall angesehen. Eine Versionsverwaltung à la SVN oder Git kann das nicht ersetzen. Inzwischen würde ich zu Git raten, aber man sollte beide mal bedient haben.


----------



## TheDarkRose (2. Sep 2011)

Git hat auch halt den Vorteil, es ist sofort ein lokales Repo eingerichtet ohne irgendwie was extrig zu machen.


----------

